# Hooch's save the date magnets



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I found these printable magnets at Office Depot...the pics aren't the best, but you get the idea. These will go out tomorrow, and as soon as I get the invites finalized I'll share those as well. We debated and debated which 80's movie to feature, and it finally came down to being able to come up with our own version of Freddy's poem in like 2 seconds!!



















The poem reads:
1-2, there's a party for you
2-4, lots of fun in store
5-6, dress like 80's flix
7-8, set aside the date
9-10, it's the 80's again!

Sorry the pics are so blurry, they look even worse than I thought, oh well


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

HA!!! I love it Hooch! I think I might steal your idea for a future year.  Very creative, especially the magnet part. We only send out e-vites and electronic Save-The-Dates. A fridge magnet would be a constant reminder. Great job!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

They look good! Love your take on the freddy poem 

MsM


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Those are great Hooch! I was thinking about doing magnet save the dates as well. You have convinced me.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Very nice MHooch!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow...my eyes hurt. hah hah.

Those are GREAT magnets but ding dang...out of focus! hah hah.

Just kidding Hooch! Those are totally freakin' awesome. I'd love to go to a party that had those given out ahead of time.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks, guys. The hardest part of pics for me is the focus, it's kind of hit or miss  But they look really good in person, truly!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

hah hah...they look like they would be super rad in person! I love the poem as well.

I was hoping you wouldn't be mad that I made a joke about the fuzziness. hah hah. There's all these jokes I could make in person that wouldn't be jerkish but online that kinda stuff never comes across the same.

I was thinking "ACK, my eyes, my eeeeyyyyes!" like the Wicked Witch of the West says "I'm melting". hah hah. Some things just don't translate well to the written word.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

lol,Mel. I was doing the same thing. Then I scrolled down and saw Hooch's translation. Jeesh, I shoulda looked first.

Hooch- those are fantastic, what an awesome idea for a party AND an invite. I love your theme.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

No, no, I was laughing, too, I _totally_ got the joke!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome idea!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

MHooch said:


> No, no, I was laughing, too, I _totally_ got the joke!!!


Thank goodness! hah hah.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

They are AWESOME Mama Hooch!! I'm seriously considering making some of my own with the same design as my invitation, if I can find the magnetic stuff


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Hooch, are those Avery 3270?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I got them at Office Depot, they are made by a company called Gartner, and there were 50 (with envelopes) for 40.00 (I'm not sure about the price, but close). They are in the invitations section where the specialty papers are.


----------

